# My Handsome Man Stihl ( Heavy)



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

3 weeks old








5 weeks old








First day home








First Toy


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

*continued...*

First Snow








Second Snowstorm








Waiting for dog to get closer to pounce








Tuckered Out


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

*And Finally....*

The whole Gang


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Love the whole gang. Very cute and photogenic!


----------



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hes a pretty boy I love your dogs:smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh! I just love the last pic. with them all on the couch together! They are all just gorgeous...and I can tell they are full of personality! :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pics! Especially the husky in snow ones (gee....can you tell by my avatar!!)


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks everyone! Yes they are all very full of personality lol Lets just say they keep me busy! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Absolutely A-DOR-A-BLE!!!! They are all so pretty!

Aw crap. I think you finally gave me the puppy fever. There's been a ton of new cute squishy puppies on the forum lately, and I've been resisting so far. But you may have pushed me over edge. Wonder if I can talk one of my FRIENDS into getting a puppy instead....


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

Haha I hate the puppy fever! Its so hard to resist (hence the reason I have 5 dogs  )


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! Those eyes are just amazing! Gorgeous crew you've got there.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> Wonder if I can talk one of my FRIENDS into getting a puppy instead....


Tee hee, thats exactly what I'm doing right now!
If it were a perfect world I'd be getting my own pup right now, but its not, and I can't, so I'm pushing hard for the next best thing :biggrin:
Gorgeous dogs btw, especially the husky's. How on earth did you get them all on the couch, all looking at the camera, at the same time?


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Love the photos and of course really love the sibes. Careful....I will be lurking around the corner to kidnap those gorgeous sibes. lol Two more, not a problem, when it comes to siberians it is truly the potato chip syndrome.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

gorgeous....but where do you sit? LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness you have a beautiful furfamily!!! The puppy pictures remind me of Shiloh as a wee one!!! You're in good company, we just added our fifth dog!


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

As far as taking the picture I lucked out lol I guess it helped that the huskies were tuckered out so they were content to lay anywhere hehe :biggrin: 

Yes huskys fall under the potato chip syndrome lol id love to have another! They truly have become my breed of choice! The only downfall is their shedding, but its well worth it! 

Where do we sit? This is the question we asked ourselves with our previous couches, we have since bought a sectional :biggrin: so there is guarenteed to be somewhere to sit for atleast on of us :wink: Suprisingly though most of the time the little guys take up more room then the huskys lol Especially when it comes to the bed!


----------

